# شويه ساعات رجالى عسل



## artamisss (13 سبتمبر 2006)

هو فى كمان حبه بس انا قلت  دول كفايه


----------



## mary (14 سبتمبر 2006)

إيه ده إشمعنى ساعات رجالى وإحنا فين الساعات بتاعتنا ماليش دعوووووووووووووووووة:ab5: :ab7:


----------



## Coptic Man (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*يخرب عقلك يا دودو

دي ساعات خطيرررررررررررررررة

انا عاوز دي بقي




*


----------



## artamisss (14 سبتمبر 2006)

* اللى لاقيته يا مارى هاعمل  ايه 

وماله يا مينا خده ا مش خسارة فيك  الغالى  يرخصلك ياباشا *


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ياخبر انا دي هاموت عليها انا بفكر الايام دي اشتري ساعه انشاء الله دي ها وياسلام لوجبتهالي هدية بقة


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

روووووووووووووووووعه شكرا كتير


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ارتوميس
الكام بكام
انا عاوز مندة
اعيط يعنى 
ولا انتو بتحنسونا


----------

